# 3-0 Canadiens... GOD DAMNIT LEAFS!



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

ArghhH!

They are disappointing me this season... BIG TIME. BELFOUR BACK FOR GOALIE!!!

Still only first period too...

EDIT: 0-4 now...


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

make that 4


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

FINALLY!

1-4... lol.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

1-5, great.


----------



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

NOOO its not tellqvist he is a good goalie. Our defence just sucks!!!! Belfor you dont know what to expect outta the guy lol


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Belfour.... he is random. Sometimes he plays really good, sometimes it is bad.

I blame the new goalie... I don't like him...


----------



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

No man belfor is random this new goalie is good he just needs more experiance. I say he is better then belfor lol Tellqvist owns!!!! well not last night lol


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

RIP Belfour ... His career is over.. 

He will be missed... I hope tellie can fill in!!!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

He sucks, and I doubt we are going to make it into playoffs this year because of him...

He should get more experience when the games don't count...

EDIT: Yes, I think they will be pulling Belfour off for good even though people think his injury is a conspiracy.

The new guy just blows right now... he needs to take it up a notch.


----------



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

Well the only reasons the games count now its because of belfor in the beginning of the season. If belfor performed really well we wouldnt be in the situation we are in now


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

It isn't just that, the new guy had his role in our predicament and also because of the Olympics and the good players being away from injuries and stuff.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Belfour is a great goalie, but I think he's frustrated as hell. The last game the annoucers said the same thing happened to him when he left dallas, his game was totally off and he was out due to an injury. Now its the same thing.

Leafs need defence that can defend on top of scoring.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Yes, Belfour is going through the same thing as before.

The Leafs are too big and they don't have enough speed also, on top of that, they can't score unless it is a PP... they suck when the teams are even... lol.


----------



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

Tellqvist is a great goalie Belfour is oldddddddddddddddddd lol...its nothing wrong with our goalies. Its our defence we suck big time at it


----------

